# Bottle Nose Blue Marlin?



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Not really....but a first for me...was a healthy fish w lots of spunk, missed another with a pitch bait teased to the transom, also released a white and missed another on the pitch uugg...looking forward to another extended window....


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

******


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Look s like he kept his eye on the lure! Prolly lost it in a Fight or line, Boat, etc.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's pretty cool and sounds like a great trip


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

KingCrab said:


> Look s like he kept his eye on the lure! Prolly lost it in a Fight or line, Boat, etc.


No, his eye was perfect, was a odd hookup, was trying to feed him off a blk/purp
Wide range with a pitch, thats the bottom half of the skirt hanging Eye level, just not sure how he got the scratch across his snout, before the hook went in the snout in the opposite direction...I dunno..:no:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish and pics! Bill-less billfish seem like a somewhat common occurrence. I would think it broke defending itself or hitting a structure while chasing a fish.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

He shed already&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty fish and nice report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Ol snaggle bill


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report!
Thanks


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris V said:


> Pretty fish and pics! Bill-less billfish seem like a somewhat common occurrence. I would think it broke defending itself or hitting a structure while chasing a fish.


Thanks, anything is possible. From discussion most likely a birth defect, it was perfectly symmetric...have caught sailfish w damage and have witnessed damage done by mates holding the bill to close to the tip. He was c/r'd healthy around Magnolia, maybe we will see him again someday...


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty cool. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice pix, but I'm so sorry that fish you caught ( the one without the bill) does not count as a bill fish ( no bill ) just keeping it reel......lol nice.
Whyme


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

U could have a tourney this fall ! Catch Mr. Bill less. Tag & Release only ! Could do it for a few years. What would be the odds Of Catching a certain marked fish again?


----------



## JakeS17 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice Catch! Reminds me of when my Uncle caught a 2-bill sailfish


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

JakeS17 said:


> Nice Catch! Reminds me of when my Uncle caught a 2-bill sailfish


That's cool...do you have a pic?


----------

